# Up north..100 mile ride to the coast and back



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Mar 2011)

Hi all,

potsy and i reckon it's time he did another 100 miler and he enjoyed going to the coast so much, he wants to do it again.


the date:- 27/03/2011 @ *9:30am*. (don't forget clock changes!!)

meeting place: spring wood car park, on the a671 near whalley, clitheroe.

possible to do 50 miles by catching train back.



the list so far:-

skudupnorth (fixie nut)
colinj
potsy
callum
bromptonfb
ajay
pennine-paul (another fixie nut )
Alun
tubbycyclist
oldnslow

possibly moxey

meeting up with italiafirenze

anyone else?


here's the route (cheers colinj).......

http://www.bikely.co...od-flat-century




Cheers

shaun


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2011)

You mean I,m lowering my gearing to mountain goat level and you organise a flat ride?  
I will be there, hopefully Colin won,t tinker too much and we can have a nice easy paced run.
Looks like I better revise my target for the year or I,ll be done by august!


----------



## mcshroom (1 Mar 2011)

I might be, I'll have to check the trains and things later 

And whats this about country bumpkins


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Mar 2011)

Just a little dig at colin'no a roads' j......


----------



## moxey (1 Mar 2011)

i'm interested in this but not a definate at this stage.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Mar 2011)

Oh you tease Shaun ! Will proberly be up for this one,beginning to like the 100+ club


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2011)

I like the way he's pretending I had anything to do with this idea





Has Colinj seen it yet? He's certainly staying quiet, or is he busy working on a 'flat route'


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

I think I'll pass on this one lads!

You're absolutely right about my dislike of A-roads. I don't mind ones like the A6033 (Keighley Road) from Hebden Bridge over to Oxenhope because most of the time it is more like a quiet B-road. I try and avoid it busy during commuter times though. 

The time on A-roads on our Waddington ride is stretching my personal limits, hence the scenic diversion from Padiham to Whalley, and also why I want to go via Widdop next time.

The other thing - because I feel under motorised assault on busy roads, the last thing I want to do on them is to ride at a sociable pace. I'd want to be riding as fast as I possibly could to minimise the speed differential between me and the traffic, and to get the things over with as soon as I could! 

On top of which - I don't like large towns!

You're also right that if I was going to do it, I'd be fiddling about with the route, taking the big towns and A-roads out, and putting the minor roads, villages and hills back in. It would end up being just another one of my routes! 

I don't blame you for wanting a change so I wish you well and hope you have a great ride! And I look forward to seeing the photographs and reading the ride reports.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Other matters:_

A century ride by you guys on the 19th presumably rules out Waddington for the 20th though, so that would either have to be the 27th when the Cheshire Cat is on, or April 3rd.

I've just designed a route called _The Goose Eye Grovel _which is one of my hilly mainly minor road specials. I'm going to offer that up for this coming Sunday in another thread.

Oh, and as I mentioned last Sunday - I've been looking at doing a flattish century ride in Cheshire some time fairly soon. I've done the _Manchester 100_ (100 miles) lots of times and _A Mere 200_ (200 km) audax out there so I have the basic elements of a route in mind. I'll let you know when I've finalised the details. I might even go and do a recce of that route while you are doing your seaside ride. 

Don't forget to reserve Sunday, 17th April for _Spring Into The Dales_ from Hebden Bridge.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> I like the way he's pretending I had anything to do with this idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, this is getting spooky - you guys are reading my mind while I'm typing!


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2011)

Have you got an outline of the Cheshire ride? I'll make sure I'm free for that one, you could get a decent turn out.
Plenty of cc'ers from South Manchester will be interested.

I'm sure a Colinj route to the coast would be even better, as long as it's not a killer hilly one, like you've mentioned before it's early in the year and some of us are not quite at our peak of fitness





I quite fancied the 20th for the Waddington ride, in Shaun's PM he mentioned the coast ride being on the 13th so he must have changed his mind on the date.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Have you got an outline of the Cheshire ride?


I'm still working on that. The choice of route will partly depend on how I get to the start. I don't want to ride there and back because I'd end up doing 160+ miles! It's possible that tubbycyclist might offer me a lift. If not, I'd take my bike on the train, but that would mean making it a Saturday because the trains don't start early enough from here on Sundays. 



potsy said:


> I'll make sure I'm free for that one, you could get a decent turn out. Plenty of cc'ers from South Manchester will be interested.


Yes, I thought that might be the case.



potsy said:


> I'm sure a Colinj route to the coast would be even better, as long as it's not a killer hilly one, like you've mentioned before it's early in the year and some of us are not quite at our peak of fitness


Aargh, you've got me thinking now! I've just noticed that you can cycle up the promenade from Blackpool to Fleetwood and I've cycled to Blackpool avoiding big hills, and back from Fleetwood avoiding big hills too in the past. Okay, you are drawing me in! I don't want to step on Shaun's toes or yours, but I'll make my suggestion once I've worked out a few details!



potsy said:


> I quite fancied the 20th for the Waddington ride, in Shaun's PM he mentioned the coast ride being on the 13th so he must have changed his mind on the date.


Perhaps he just typed the wrong date? The 19th is a Saturday so it is quite possible he meant Sunday 13th. I fancy the 20th for the hillier Waddington too. 

Actually, thinking about it - if we did end up going on my suggested coast route, the first part of it would be the Waddington route as far as Great Mitton, so why not do it _instead_ of Waddington?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

Damn - I've been up up half the night plotting a route and it comes in over-distance!

At 187 km, it is sufficiently over-distance that perhaps it is worth adding a bit more to make it an easyish 200 km? If I did that, I think it should be kept in reserve but used before Fiona N's hilly summer 200 to get us used to the longer distance. 

I've been thinking about the timing of your 100 mile ride. Unless you particularly want to have an early start, or finish the ride in darkness, I'd suggest leaving it until Sun 27th and make it the Summer Time Century Ride To The Coast. That would give you about 1.5 hours more daylight to ride in (an hour from the clocks going forward, and half an hour because daylight hours are longer as we get further into the year). 

It would be getting dark at about 20:00 on the 27th, so if you set off at 10:00, you'd have 10 hours to complete the ride in daylight at your sociable pace and having long leisurely stops. To have the same amount of daylight riding time on the 13th, you'd have to set off at 08:30.


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2011)

I knew I should have kept quiet, an easy 100 has now turned into a 200k




The 27th makes sense with the extra daylight, plus I prefer Sunday rides.

As long as the Cheshire ride is not too soon you'll get to meet 'Old Man Fossy' Col





Right, time to crack on with the diet before Shaun comes up with sommat else


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Mar 2011)

Hi guys,

i'm up for any ride i can fit in. can't do 13th due to doing first 200km audax.i'm on an organized brompton ride in the yorkshire dales on the 12th (bonkonon are you up for a large group ride of bromptoneers starting from skipton?)

colin,
organize what you like, i was thinking of potsy's jelly legs. He says bring on the hills, so bring em on. But others have shown an interest on a flat ride, it would be a bit unfair. Let me see if i can get a flattish scenic route, but it may have to start more towards manchester or preston way. i'm too busy till sunday to look tho.

Cheers

shaun


----------



## Steve H (2 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> I quite fancied the 20th for the Waddington ride, in Shaun's PM he mentioned the coast ride being on the 13th so he must have changed his mind on the date.



+1 for Waddinton on the 20th. Also fancy the Cheshire 100 some time, but probably would need to get a bit stronger, fitter, lighter etc first.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

I've taken Shaun's original concept and am working on it. It's looking good! 

It has very few A-roads, but it has very little climbing. It goes along the coast and it is bang on 100 miles!

Watch this space ...


----------



## mcshroom (2 Mar 2011)

I'll keep an eye out.

My preference would be for a Saturday as transport is easier (and I'm busy on Sundays  but it would be interesting to see what comes up.

Looking at dates more generally, the CC Ecosse rides have a way of people voting for the days they are availible. Would that be useful in the future to either of you?


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I've taken Shaun's original concept and am working on it. It's looking good!
> 
> It has very few A-roads, but it has very little climbing. It goes along the coast and it is bang on 100 miles!
> 
> Watch this space ...


Starting where Colin? 
Sounds interesting already.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Mar 2011)

Sounds good colin, cheers, with it being flat keeps it fair for those who expressed an interest in a flat route. 
Shall we set the next waddy outing for the 20th then. It needs a new thread starting colin. If it carries on being popular we should ask admin for a sticky thread.

On the 200km ride to the coast, set a date 5 or 6 weeks before fiona's hilly 200km.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

Ok, this route is my suggestion! It starts and finishes at Spring Wood picnic centre car park, Whalley. There is a station at Whalley, with trains running from Manchester Victoria via Blackburn (destination Clitheroe). 

It is as near as can be exactly 100 miles (161 kms). It has a slightly lumpy beginning, and a less lumpy finish with a really long easy middle section. Here's the profile ...







I've marked the highest point on the route, just 12 miles into the ride. It is at 523 ft. To put that into perspective, the highest point on our recent Waddington rides was at 787 ft. This is about as flat as you'll get without going through the local cities. It is an easier route than the Manchester 100 which many riders think of as flat.

The route takies in the coast roads and promenade from Lytham St Anne's through Blackpool and Cleveleys to Fleetwood. Parts of the central Blackpool promenade are currently closed for restoration work and there are diversions in place so we'd have to find our way through them.

A short ferry trip would get us to Knott End for £2 per rider & bike. 

There is a good cyclists' cafe at Scorton at the 73 mile point but obviously we could get something to eat and drink as we rode along the promenade.

That's as good as I can come up with chaps! If you don't fancy it, I'll certainly have a go at it by myself when I'm fit enough to add another 42 miles to Spring Wood and back from Hebden Bridge.



mcshroom said:


> My preference would be for a Saturday as transport is easier (and I'm busy on Sundays  but it would be interesting to see what comes up.


I'm okay for Saturdays or Sundays. Trains are definitely better on Saturdays. 



mcshroom said:


> Looking at dates more generally, the CC Ecosse rides have a way of people voting for the days they are availible. Would that be useful in the future to either of you?


I tried the voting system before and ended up doing the ride twice, once on a Saturday, and repeated on a Sunday for those who couldn't make Saturdays! Generally, I'd rather do each ride once!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Mar 2011)

Im in. Set a date.cheers colin, i appreciate how much it must of hurt not sticking in hills...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> Im in. Set a date.cheers colin, i appreciate how much it must of hurt not sticking in hills...


Not as much as actually riding up the damn things! 

Apologies to you mcshroom, but I'd like to make it Sunday 27th March to take advantage of the first day of British Summer Time. Hopefully, you'd still be able to come along. 

*Shaun - can you go back to your first post and edit the thread title to include the date?*

So, that would make it Sunday 20th for the hillier Waddington ride.

Let's leave the 13th clear for now because Shaun is off doing his 200. (Though if the weather forecast is looking good nearer the time, I might suggest something.)

I'm going to start a new thread this evening about _The Goose Eye Grovel_ for this Sunday, 6th March!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Mar 2011)

U up for a ride monday 7th? Her indoors has guests and i would prefer to ride...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> U up for a ride monday 7th? Her indoors has guests and i would prefer to ride...


It depends on the weather, and if my legs aren't fried from _Goose Eye Grovel_ling! If nobody wants to do the ride on the Sunday, we could do it on the Monday instead.


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2011)

I'm in for the 20th ride.
Will have to work out parking arrangements for the 27th, but I will be there almost certainly.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Will have to work out parking arrangements for the 27th, but I will be there almost certainly.


Er, the parking arrangements for the ride should be straight forward since it starts from a car park!

You have to do your best to take part because the route has been optimised for us you!


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Er, the parking arrangements for the ride should be straight forward since it starts from a car park!
> 
> You have to do your best to take part because the route has been optimised for us you!



Yes I know that it starts from 'a' car park, but i don't leave my Porsche just anywhere you know



do we know if it's open all day? 

Look forward to studying this 'optimised' route, I'm sure there'll be a few nasty ones in there


----------



## mcshroom (2 Mar 2011)

Doesn't look that bad.

I won't be joining you as a) I have a choir to run on Sundays and b) I'll have just got back from touring SW Scotland





Have fun everybody though


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I think I'll pass on this one lads!
> .



Really?






bromptonfb said:


> colin,
> organize what you like, i was thinking of potsy's jelly legs. He says bring on the hills, so bring em on. But others have shown an interest on a flat ride, it would be a bit unfair. Let me see if i can get a flattish scenic route, but it may have to start more towards manchester or preston way. i'm too busy till sunday to look tho.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Oi leave my jelly legs out of it, I am thinking of those others who wanted a flat ride







ColinJ said:


> I've taken Shaun's original concept and am working on it. It's looking good!
> 
> It has very few A-roads, but it has very little climbing. It goes along the coast and it is bang on 100 miles!
> 
> Watch this space ...



And he's suddenly not giving it a miss


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Yes I know that it starts from 'a' car park, but i don't leave my Porsche just anywhere you know
> 
> 
> 
> do we know if it's open all day?


In case anyone wants to know where Spring Wood is, follow this link. As far as I can tell, there is no way of them locking the car park since there are no gates. If you remember, there is a 6' 6" Steve H vehicle height barrier and that is it. The toilet block does get locked up though. 

_(I bet that car park and the nearby woods become 'Doggers Delight' once it gets dark, so watch out if getting changed out of your cycling kit in your car! )
_
If you want to check about the car park, ring Lancashire Countryside Service on 01772 534709.



potsy said:


> Look forward to studying this 'optimised' route, I'm sure there'll be a few nasty ones in there


The early lumpy bits won't matter because they all happen within the first 12 miles when we will have fresh legs. After that it is 70 easy miles. The last two little climbs might hurt a bit if we feel tired - up from the Ribble just after Ribchester, and that liitle climb back up to the car park from Whalley at the end.



mcshroom said:


> I won't be joining you as a) I have a choir to run on Sundays and b) I'll have just got back from touring SW Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you have fun in Scotland!


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (4 Mar 2011)

.
I'm interested in a hilly Hebden ride, too. Obviously a lot can happen between now and the 20th (?) but I enjoyed the last run so much I'd be keen to meet up with you guys again


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> .
> I'm interested in a hilly Hebden ride, too. Obviously a lot can happen between now and the 20th (?) but I enjoyed the last run so much I'd be keen to meet up with you guys again


It's very last-minute Mike, but if you are free tomorrow (Sunday, 6th March) - check out the Goose Eye Grovel thread!


----------



## Ajay (6 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> There is a good cyclists' cafe at Scorton at the 73 mile point



Agreed, I was in there yesterday, it's certainly a nice stop, a bit posher than your average cyclists caff and..... it's got a bar!! www.theprioryscorton.co.uk

ColinJ, I know that you're the Route-Meister-General, so I'm not looking to tread on your toes, but if I could throw in my 2 penneth of local knowledge:

You pass very close to Beacon Fell http://www.visitlanc...ntry-park-p1730 (north of where the fig of 8 route crosses), I'd suggest you take it in, especially if you guys dont get up this way often (and its a clear day) great views for very little extra effort.
Once you get down onto the Fylde you could tweek the route a little and go via Elswick and Bonds Ice Cream Bar http://www.bondsofelswick.co.uk/ lovely cafe and fantastic homemade ice cream, well worth a detour!
I'd love to join you all, but I'm due to be out with a couple of old pals on the friday, so I probably wont be legal to drive to Whalley, let alone ride a ton, maybe I'll be able to meet up for an ice cream (or pint)!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> You pass very close to Beacon Fell http://www.visitlanc...ntry-park-p1730 (north of where the fig of 8 route crosses), I'd suggest you take it in, especially if you guys dont get up this way often (and its a clear day) great views for very little extra effort.


I've been over Beacon Fell a few times and I took a couple of forum rides that way for the very reasons you have stated. Unfortunately, in this case I am under strict instructions to minimise hills, and even though Beacon Fell isn't huge, it is still a significant hill! 

I'll organise another ride later in the year to take in Longridge Fell, Beacon Fell, the Trough of Bowland, and Waddington Fell. Hopefully you will be able to make that one!



Ajay said:


> Once you get down onto the Fylde you could tweek the route a little and go via Elswick and Bonds Ice Cream Bar http://www.bondsofelswick.co.uk/ lovely cafe and fantastic homemade ice cream, well worth a detour!
> I'd love to join you all, but I'm due to be out with a couple of old pals on the friday, so I probably wont be legal to drive to Whalley, let alone ride a ton, maybe I'll be able to meet up for an ice cream (or pint)!


You'll have a full day to recover AJay - the ride is on *Sunday* 27th! 

I could certainly reroute the ride through Elswick without increasing the distance or hilliness. The ice creams would probably go down well if it was as sunny as it was today. 

*Any comments about the bit between Lytham and Fleetwood?* I don't know it but it sounds as though quite a bit of it is promenade which we can ride on. I know that bits of Blackpool promenade are closed. I'd like to stick as close to the sea as possible and away from heavy traffic where possible.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2011)

Okay, I've rerouted the ride for ice creams at Bonds of Elswick and taken out some twiddly bits elsewhere to bring the distance back down to 101 miles. Here you go - this route is the one including the ferry over the Wyre.

I've also plotted an alternate route in case we miss the ferry or it isn't running due to rough seas. I've put the route up on Bikely here. It is 102 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2011)

I've worked out a *50 mile option!*

If you would like to come along on the ride but only feel up to riding 50 miles, you can ride out to Blackpool with us and then return to Whalley on the train for £11. 

Depending on which train you catch from Blackpool North, change at Preston and Blackburn, or just Blackburn.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (10 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> If you would like to come along on the ride but only feel up to riding 50 miles, you can ride out to Blackpool with us and then return to Whalley on the train for £11.



That sounds like a good plan,I'd love to ride a century one day and this gives an easy bail out if I dont
feel up to the return leg


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Mar 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> That sounds like a good plan,I'd love to ride a century one day and this gives an easy bail out if I dont
> feel up to the return leg




just join colinj on the train, something will break...it usually does......


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> just join colinj on the train, something will break...it usually does......


Don't tempt fate! (I must start carrying those spare spokes ...)


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Mar 2011)

Oh yeah bring it on !!! Hope the ferry is running,i've not been on that since i was in shorts......bugger i'm still wearing shorts !!!


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2011)

Hey!! don't nick all the train spaces, I might need one of those





Shaun- seem to remember it was your bike falling to bits last time we did Trawden



Colin was picking bits of it up and putting them in his pocket


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Hope the ferry is running, i've not been on that since i was in shorts......bugger i'm still wearing shorts !!!


I contacted the ferry company last week! 

The ferry from Fleetwood will run once an hour on the hour on that day, subject to safe weather conditions. 

The charge is £2 for cyclists (strictly £1.50 per pedestrian plus 50p per bike, so I assume two riders plus a tandem would only cost £3.50?).


They warned me that there are some steps to go down, so watch out if you use Look (or similar) cleats that stand proud of the soles of your shoes.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I contacted the ferry company last week!
> 
> The ferry from Fleetwood will run once an hour on the hour on that day, subject to safe weather conditions.
> 
> ...


Cannot wait,should be a good ride......is it fixed friendly ? might come out to play on the Boardman


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Cannot wait,should be a good ride......is it fixed friendly ? might come out to play on the Boardman


It is _very_ fixed-friendly! I'm not saying that there are no challenging little lumps to get over, but the highest point on the ride is only at 523 ft. About 90 miles of the route is flat or downhill. Most of the remaining 10 or 11 miles isn't steep.

Here's another look at the profile (there could be a few minor differences in the flat section depending on whether we catch the ferry or not, diversions in Blackpool etc. but the lumpier bits at either end should be accurate).







The route isn't nearly as hilly as that profile makes it look. You need to look carefully at the scales on the axes. I exaggerated the vertical scale to make the lumpy bits more obvious. On one of my hilly routes, the hills would go up to nearly 1,500 ft!


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Mar 2011)

Should be no problem with the Boardman then,bit of a ride up the the meeting place and then the big one !


----------



## Ajay (10 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> You'll have a full day to recover AJay - the ride is on *Sunday* 27th!
> 
> *Any comments about the bit between Lytham and Fleetwood?*



Nice one, I hadnt followed the thread properly so was thinking we were talking about 19th, if it's 27th then I'm available and (hopefully) sober.
I did the Cheshire Cat last year so have no intention to pay good money to witness the "Mow Cop Massacre" again!

I havent any experience of cycling on Blackpool prom, but know that the whole stretch is part of a national cycle network route. There's usually at least a few sections being dug up at any given time, but it should be straightforward enough to get from Lytham to Fleetwood relatively traffic-free (just gotta dodge the tram tracks, dog shoot and drunken slappers).

Let's hope the wind drops by then, the Fylde flatlands are no place to ride a bike in a Force 10, as group leader you can take the front!!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> Nice one, I hadnt followed the thread properly so was thinking we were talking about 19th, if it's 27th then I'm available and (hopefully) sober.
> 
> I did the Cheshire Cat last year so have no intention to pay good money to witness the "Mow Cop Massacre" again!


Very good!



Ajay said:


> There's usually at least a few sections being dug up at any given time, but it should be straightforward enough to get from Lytham to Fleetwood relatively traffic-free (just gotta dodge the tram tracks, dog shoot and drunken slappers).


Ah, you make it sound so appealing! 



Ajay said:


> Let's hope the wind drops by then, the Fylde flatlands are no place to ride a bike in a Force 10, as group leader you can take the front!!


I've been thinking about that! The wind has been really bad here today - 2 people died in West Yorkshire when lorries blew over. I was trying to imagine what it would be like riding out there near the coast on a very windy day like today. It would turn what is supposed to be a really easy century into something appallingly hard and potentially dangerous.

I can cope with moderate winds on flat roads better than most smaller people. My bulk actually helps me for once. I don't like headwinds on steep climbs though - oh, no!


----------



## Ajay (11 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, you make it sound so appealing!



I think many Lancastrians look upon Blackpool like some kind of embarrassing relative, we don't talk about her, pretend she doesnt exist and don't go to visit her unless we absolutely have to!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> I think many Lancastrians look upon Blackpool like some kind of embarrassing relative, we don't talk about her, pretend she doesnt exist and don't go to visit her unless we absolutely have to!!



speak for yourself, i love blackpool, especially the new promenade.


----------



## italiafirenze (11 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> I havent any experience of cycling on Blackpool prom, but know that the whole stretch is part of a national cycle network route. There's usually at least a few sections being dug up at any given time, but it should be straightforward enough to get from Lytham to Fleetwood relatively traffic-free (just gotta dodge the tram tracks, dog shoot and drunken slappers).



You're right about a lot of that, a large section of the promenade is currently completely closed, so you'll need to find a diversion. It will probably still be closed next Sunday. I'm at the wrong end of this ride really in Blackpool but wish you all luck.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> a large section of the promenade is currently completely closed, so you'll need to find a diversion. It will probably still be closed next Sunday.


I normally provide (almost) hiccup-free navigation on my forum rides courtesy of my trusty Garmin Etrex GPS but I am expecting a few minor problems on the stretch between Lytham and Fleetwood because of diversions and the promenades not being marked on my digital OS map. Hopefully though, it shouldn't be too difficult to get on the promenades where we can, and find our way round the diversions when we can't.

*NB The ride takes place 2 weeks on Sunday, on the 27th.*



italiafirenze said:


> I'm at the wrong end of this ride really in Blackpool but wish you all luck.


If you fancied it, we could meet you at Bonds in Elswick and you could ride round as far you liked with us before heading back to Blackpool?


----------



## Ajay (11 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> speak for yourself, i love blackpool, especially the new promenade.



Maybe you didnt spot the tongue in cheek. 
If it's a nice new prom you're after, then Morecambe's where it's at, great views across the bay to the Lakeland Fells, rather than gas rigs.


----------



## italiafirenze (11 Mar 2011)

I would be free on that Sunday so maybe I could meet up? Any idea of a rough ETA to Elswick?


As of today the Prom is shut from central to north pier, completely, cycle routes/walkways and all. Large sections are also one way. From after North pier to Fleetwood you can use the lower prom so it's off-road all the way, quite a nice ride.

It has been changing from week to week as the works move, and even day to day as they change the direction traffic can go so in two weeks time it may be different, but I will be pleased to keep you apprised of the situation. Quite apart from which, if I'm there I can help you navigate around quite easily. 

The promenade is almost my default training ride when I want to squeeze a quick ride in.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> I would be free on that Sunday so maybe I could meet up? Any idea of a rough ETA to Elswick?


I'd take a guess and say 11:30 - 11:45 ish. It's 25 miles from the start and there some hilly bits in the first 12 miles so that section will be quite slow, after which it will be a much quicker ride down to Elswick.




italiafirenze said:


> As of today the Prom is shut from central to north pier, completely, cycle routes/walkways and all. Large sections are also one way. From after North pier to Fleetwood you can use the lower prom so it's off-road all the way, quite a nice ride.
> 
> It has been changing from week to week as the works move, and even day to day as they change the direction traffic can go so in two weeks time it may be different, but I will be pleased to keep you apprised of the situation. Quite apart from which, if I'm there I can help you navigate around quite easily.


That would be helpful. I'm sure we'd find our way through somehow, but local knowledge is always good. I don't know that coastal section at all. I've walked up and down _The Golden Mile_ to and from the Pleasure Beach a few times in the past but never cycled it.


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Mar 2011)

Do we have a start time and landmark to start from yet ? should be doing it on the fixed


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Do we have a start time and landmark to start from yet ? should be doing it on the fixed


Come on chaps - _keep up!_ 

I've taken part in rather a lot of these threads now and the amount of time I have to spend checking to see if anybody has asked questions that I've already supplied the answers to is, er, well put it this way - I have to do it rather frequently!

And usually what happens is that as soon as I answer those questions, somebody else asks them again! (Shaun being a bugger for that!  )

So the answers to your two questions are - yes we _do_ have a start time and - yes we _do_ know where we are starting from!

Actually, the problem with this thread is that I didn't make the first post so I can't do what I normally do which is to edit it to provide such information in the most logical place for it!

(Okay - here's the info again)

*Shaun - can you take the information below and copy it to the start of your first post so people don't have to trawl through the entire thread to check the details of the ride, and could you edit the thread title to include the date of the ride and where it starts from because it is rather vague at the moment? Cheers!*

---------- 8< -- cut and paste the text below to the start of the thread -- >8 ----------

To celebrate the start of summer time, we are doing a longer forum ride for a change. This one is an almost flat imperial century from Spring Wood picnic centre above Whalley to the west coast and back. It will take place on Sunday, 27th March, starting from the car park at Spring Wood at 09:30. Details of Spring Wood. 

The first and last parts of the ride include a few relatively minor hills, but there is a good 70 mile section in the middle which is downhill, then flat.

We intend to call in at Bonds of Elswick for ice creams at the 25 mile point.

We can buy fish 'n chips somewhere at the seaside if we feel like it. We will be doing a gentle ride up what sections of promenade are open between Lytham and Fleetwood.

The intention is to catch the ferry across the Wyre between Fleetwood and Knott End. The ferry will leave on the hour. If we just miss it, or the ferry isn't running because of rough seas, we have an alternate route which takes us parallel to the Wyre until we can cross it further inland. 

If we catch the ferry, we will be riding this route which is 101 miles in length. The ferry will cost £2 per cyclist + bike. Please note - I've been told we will have to carry our bikes on steps so watch it if you wear Look (or similar) cleats on your shoes. 

If we don't catch the ferry, we will be riding this alternate route which is 102 miles in length.

We will be passing the rather nice Priory cafe in Scorton after about 77 miles so we can call in there if we need another stop.


Both route variations are as fixed-friendly as you are going to get in this neck of the woods. You may have to walk a few short, steeper climbs but almost all of the route will be rideable fixed-wheel.

We will ride at the speed of the slowest, though it would be nice to average 10 mph including stops to allow us to get back in daylight. Nobody will be left behind. Bring emergency lights in case we are delayed by mechanical problems or fatigue.

If you would like to join us but only want to ride 50 miles, you can catch a train back to Whalley from Blackpool North station. That will cost you £11. Depending on which train you catch, it would mean a single change at Blackburn, or changing at Preston _then_ Blackburn.

---------- 8< -- cut and paste the text above to the start of the thread -- >8 ----------


Pay attention, because I'm not telling you that little lot again!


----------



## Steve H (12 Mar 2011)

Sounds like it's going to be a great day! Semi-regretting doing Cheshire Cat now and missing this opportunity!

Hope the ride goes so well for you guys that you decide to repeat it again in the not so distant future.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Mar 2011)

9.30am in the woods,got it ! When is it ??? ONLY JOKING !!!!!


----------



## potsy (12 Mar 2011)

This is what happens when you let amateurs like Shaun start the thread off





Steve-shame you are otherwise engaged as it should be a great day, but I'm sure you'll have 'fun' on the Cheshire cat, and there is always the ride on the 20th if you're free


----------



## Svendo (12 Mar 2011)

Has the Waddington Ride on 20th got it's own thread? Or will it be tacked onto the "Forum ride from Hebden Bridge to Waddington, Sun 27 th Feb (And back!!) " Thread.
Only ask so can confirm start times and expected route etc. etc.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2011)

Svendo said:


> Has the Waddington Ride on 20th got it's own thread? Or will it be tacked onto the "Forum ride from Hebden Bridge to Waddington, Sun 27 th Feb (And back!!) " Thread.
> Only ask so can confirm start times and expected route etc. etc.


Oh, have we forgotten to do that? I'll start it later this afternoon, then!

PS The new Waddington ride thread is here.


----------



## Calum (12 Mar 2011)

Put me down as a maybe, really fancy this one as it's so different. My attendance depends entirely on the state of my dissertation and fitness.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2011)

Calum said:


> Put me down as a maybe, really fancy this one as it's so different. My attendance depends entirely on the state of my dissertation and fitness.


Well, Shaun owns the first post of this thread so he can keep track of who is coming there! It's no use me trying elsewhere because a lot of you guys only read the first and most recent posts! (Mutter, moan, whinge ...)

Get stuck in on your dissertation - you've got 2 weeks! 

As for fitness - it's basically a 90 mile tootle with about 10 miles of moderate hills. I think that the forum ride we did last weekend was probably at least as hard as this century will feel, providing that we don't have nightmare weather conditions for it!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2011)

hi guys,

sorry but suffering from my 1st ever migraine and it's not fun. not up to trolling thru 5 pages of this thread at mo. maybe sometime next week.

just hope this f***ing thing has gone in morning. had it 2 days now.

supposed to be doing my 1st audax tomorrow. i won't be happy if i have wasted £6 entry fee. 

just keep adding you names as maybe then i'll do what colin does and put a list up.

cheers


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Mar 2011)

Me !


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> hi guys,
> 
> sorry but suffering from my 1st ever migraine and it's not fun. not up to trolling thru 5 pages of this thread at mo. maybe sometime next week.
> 
> ...


Did you recover in time to do the event and if so, how did it go?

You might want to take a look at this migraine thread to see if you can spot anything that might have triggered yours.


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Mar 2011)

Hands up who's ready for next weekend ??? Not me LOL    

Who's on the list ?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Hands up who's ready for next weekend ??? Not me LOL
> 
> Who's on the list ?


I think Shaun still has a migraine otherwise he'd collate the information... 
What do ya mean, you're not ready - you romped through a longer, harder ride a few weeks ago!


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I think Shaun still has a migraine otherwise he'd collate the information...
> What do ya mean, you're not ready - you romped through a longer, harder ride a few weeks ago!



I'm planning to ride up to the start ramp and back....not sure if i'm taking too much on,but it should be fun trying  It will make it my biggest mileage in one day if i do it.Chucking the Brookes seat off the Sirrus on to the Boardman to make it comfy for my buttocks !


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> I'm planning to ride up to the start ramp and back....not sure if i'm taking too much on,but it should be fun trying  It will make it my biggest mileage in one day if i do it.Chucking the Brookes seat off the Sirrus on to the Boardman to make it comfy for my buttocks !


I see! Oh, and that's fixed too, isn't it? Yes, that could well be a testing day for you even with the relatively flat route profile.


----------



## potsy (17 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I see! Oh, and that's fixed too, isn't it? Yes, that could well be a testing day for you even with the relatively flat route profile.




Don't feel sorry for him Colin, he's an 11st whippet, just wait until we get back to our fighting weights  
Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Mar 2011)

I'm really looking forward to this ride,as long as there are cake and chippy stops then i should be in with a good chance to complete it.If i do fail then the boss will come over and drag my sorry arse home !


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> I'm really looking forward to this ride,as long as there are cake and chippy stops then i should be in with a good chance to complete it.If i do fail then the boss will come over and drag my sorry arse home !



if you want, you can park at my house and cycle over to the start and back together for moral support.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> if you want, you can park at my house and cycle over to the start and back together for moral support.



I'm car-less that day,Mrs Skud has the keys !!! Could ride up to yours though and then ride over to the start if thats ok


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> I'm car-less that day,Mrs Skud has the keys !!! Could ride up to yours though and then ride over to the start if thats ok





sounds like a plan. or we could meet somewhere. which way you planning on going to get to the start?


----------



## Alun (19 Mar 2011)

I have finished working down south now, so I wouldn't mind coming along, provided the weather's not dire.
I'm not sure how suitable the Prom will be on a Sunday afternoon for racers like us. Is there a plan B for that stretch, just in case?


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> sounds like a plan. or we could meet somewhere. which way you planning on going to get to the start?



I was going to ride up to Botany Bay,cross the back of Blackburn past Witton country park onto Whalley rd to the meeting place......it's going to hurt me this ride is'nt it ???


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> I was going to ride up to Botany Bay,cross the back of Blackburn past Witton country park onto Whalley rd to the meeting place......it's going to hurt me this ride is'nt it ???





aahhh,

i'll meet you at the start then.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> aahhh,
> 
> i'll meet you at the start then.



No worries...it's still going to hurt


----------



## potsy (19 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> No worries...it's still going to hurt



I might pass you in the car Skud, I'll give you a friendly 'beep beep' 
If you're struggling after we get back to Whalley I should be able to get another bike in and drop you off home.
Might have to dismantle them more than normal though.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2011)

Alun said:


> I have finished working down south now, so I wouldn't mind coming along, provided the weather's not dire.
> I'm not sure how suitable the Prom will be on a Sunday afternoon for racers like us. Is there a plan B for that stretch, just in case?


Hi Alun. You'd be most welcome to join us again and I'm certainly hoping for better than dire weather too! 

As for the Prom ... some of it is shut for repairs anyway so some of the coastal section will be subject to diversions. I don't have a clue about the roads round there so I hope we can just toddle along the Prom in the sunshine, and if we can't, then we'll just have to ride up the nearest road and watch out for tramlines! (Do the trams run on the roads, or do they have their own dedicated area?)

There will be one or two people on the ride with local knowledge so if it isn't obvious which way to go, I'm hoping that they will direct us. Looking at the map, I'd say that plan B would be to head north on the A584, A587 and head north! 

We do have a plan, er, C in case the ferry to Knott End isn't running.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> I might pass you in the car Skud, I'll give you a friendly 'beep beep'
> If you're struggling after we get back to Whalley I should be able to get another bike in and drop you off home.
> Might have to dismantle them more than normal though.



Cheers buddy,hope to do it all on two wheels because this will be my biggest mileage in one day !


----------



## montage (20 Mar 2011)

Close to my uni! Too close to the tour of flanders sportive though


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2011)

montage said:


> Close to my uni! Too close to the tour of flanders sportive though


It's a week before isn't it? Our speed will be low, so it shouldn't be a problem for you a week later, and surely 7 days before is too late to be doing serious training for a sportive?

I'd have thought that an easy century would be just the job with a week to go!


----------



## Ajay (21 Mar 2011)

Hey Colin,
I should do the Eco friendly thing and cycle to Whalley rather than drive. So my plan is to ride out that way, but I probably won't get all the way to whalley for the start time so I'll head in on your outbound route and intercept you somewhere (from your link I'm thinking you're taking the north west route skirting the north of longridge fell).
I'll leave you after the brew stop in scorton and head back to Lancaster from there.
Looking forward to meeting the gang!


----------



## montage (22 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> It's a week before isn't it? Our speed will be low, so it shouldn't be a problem for you a week later, and surely 7 days before is too late to be doing serious training for a sportive?
> 
> I'd have thought that an easy century would be just the job with a week to go!



I've been trying to work on speedwork lately, which means I have done absolutely no long rides...I think 45 hilly (very hilly) miles is about my tops since operation. I haven't ridden over this distance since the knee op, so if I overdo it they may still be sore for the flanders trip. I don't mind overdoing it on the flanders trip, as I can easily take the time off to recover.

Sorry, it's just not sensible to do (I know the flanders sportive is hardly more sensible!)

Have a good ride, and hopefully I'll join you guys for a ride after the easter holidays


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Mar 2011)

first post edited, to keep colinj happy . i've put up a list of attendees, a meeting time, a link to the route and where we're meeting.

anything else fussy?


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2011)

Tubby is coming, Steve h is doing another ride that day (Cheshire Cat) 
Maybe a reminder about the clock change?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> Hey Colin,
> I should do the Eco friendly thing and cycle to Whalley rather than drive. So my plan is to ride out that way, but I probably won't get all the way to whalley for the start time so I'll head in on your outbound route and intercept you somewhere (from your link I'm thinking you're taking the north west route skirting the north of longridge fell).
> I'll leave you after the brew stop in scorton and head back to Lancaster from there.
> Looking forward to meeting the gang!


That'll be great. If all goes to plan, we should be riding below the north side of the Fell between about 10:00 and 10:30 so if you could get to Inglewhite by 09:45 and ride towards us, we should meet up somewhere.



montage said:


> I've been trying to work on speedwork lately, which means I have done absolutely no long rides...I think 45 hilly (very hilly) miles is about my tops since operation. I haven't ridden over this distance since the knee op, so if I overdo it they may still be sore for the flanders trip. I don't mind overdoing it on the flanders trip, as I can easily take the time off to recover.
> 
> Sorry, it's just not sensible to do (I know the flanders sportive is hardly more sensible!)
> 
> Have a good ride, and hopefully I'll join you guys for a ride after the easter holidays


Ah, ok - yes, an injured knee is a different matter. 

Blimey - _Flanders! _It's one of my favourite races but it'll be tough on your knee - watch you don't kill it!

Catch you another time.



potsy said:


> MAybe a reminder about the clock change?


Good thinking ...

_*Remember that we chose this Sunday because it is the first day of British Summer Time. If you don't put your clocks forward an hour before you go to bed on Saturday night, you will miss those of us who did by an hour!*_

(You wait -_ somebody_ will still do it! )

We won't hang about for an hour waiting for any people stuck on GMT, but we will be riding pretty slowly so you should be able to catch us if you get stuck in.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Mar 2011)

Really looking forward to this ride


----------



## italiafirenze (22 Mar 2011)

I'm looking to count myself in for this one, just need to make sure nothing unexpected comes up. Though I would look to meet the group at Bond's around 11.30 then I would ride the route probably as far as Scorton and turn back for home after one of their lovely mochas. Although also popular nowadays is the Barn, directly opposite.

Having looked at the route only a small section of the promenade will need to be navigated around near the town centre, but I will be happy to do this. 

As for trams, they're not running, the ongoing works are replacement of all the tracks. But you do have to watch out for Tram tracks, especially when using the traffic free pedestrian/cycle paths of the prom as you need to cross over them. Some little bits of Pave in between too for those looking forward to the spring classics.

The only point I would make about the route is to avoid the A585 at Fleetwood on the non-ferry route. It's a single carriageway with quite wide lanes so there's always something overtaking something else, but never quite enough room. It's probably one of the few roads around here I would always choose to avoid, no matter what sort of hurry I was in.

How will I recognise the group at Elswick? Will ColinJ be wearing the sunglasses from the picture?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> I'm looking to count myself in for this one, just need to make sure nothing unexpected comes up. Though I would look to meet the group at Bond's around 11.30 then I would ride the route probably as far as Scorton and turn back for home after one of their lovely mochas. Although also popular nowadays is the Barn, directly opposite.


Sounds good!



italiafirenze said:


> Having looked at the route only a small section of the promenade will need to be navigated around near the town centre, but I will be happy to do this.
> 
> As for trams, they're not running, the ongoing works are replacement of all the tracks. But you do have to watch out for Tram tracks, especially when using the traffic free pedestrian/cycle paths of the prom as you need to cross over them. Some little bits of Pave in between too for those looking forward to the spring classics.
> 
> The only point I would make about the route is to avoid the A585 at Fleetwood on the non-ferry route. It's a single carriageway with quite wide lanes so there's always something overtaking something else, but never quite enough room. It's probably one of the few roads around here I would always choose to avoid, no matter what sort of hurry I was in.


I'd be pleased to make use of your local knowledge to guide us through that bit. My GPS is great for sticking precisely to a known route, but not good when I have to start to improvise with diversions (it doesn't have any maps built in, I just follow a pre-planned route).



italiafirenze said:


> How will I recognise the group at Elswick? Will ColinJ be wearing the sunglasses from the picture?


We'll be singing the CycleChat song and doing the special handshake!

It would be nice to have weather nice enough for sunglasses but I will probably be wearing clear or amber glasses depending on conditions. I'm not hard to spot - 6' 1" with a beer belly. I'll probably have my new DHB 3/4 length bibs on and I will be wearing a blue & black MET helmet with a peak. 

I'll be riding my blue steel-framed Basso with a little brown camera bag on the stem and a yellow Etrex GPS on the bars. Like this ...







(The wheels have been changed since then. They are now Mavic Aksiums.)


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Mar 2011)

I'm on my Boardman fixed with retro Karrimore under saddle bag........and legs out !


----------



## italiafirenze (23 Mar 2011)

I'll be on a Cervelo of some description and wearing black. Probably licking an ice cream. I'll aim to be there for 11.30 so i'll wait from then. Hopefully you wont have left before!


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Mar 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> I'll be on a Cervelo of some description and wearing black. Probably licking an ice cream. I'll aim to be there for 11.30 so i'll wait from then. Hopefully you wont have left before!



I like sprinkles on my ice cream, ta !


----------



## italiafirenze (24 Mar 2011)

As long as it's not raining I'm definitely in. I really don't like the rain, and I've no mudguards.

I'm now looking at getting a lift to the starting point and riding as far as Scorton, from where I can ride home for the ton.

We'll need to be getting that Ferry though because it will be really hard to ride past my house after 60 miles and not just stop!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2011)

I'm seriously considering riding my Cannondale since I don't normally get the chance to do long flattish rides on it these days. I'd have to nick the back wheel off my Basso and swap cassettes though. (The Cannondale's rear hub is out of action; the Basso is 9-speed and the Cannondale is 10-speed.)

The forecast is currently not looking too bad but it can always change in 3 days.

I'm looking forward to the ride too, Skud!


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2011)

Been keeping an eye on the forecast, looks like it should be an OK day if not quite as nice as it has been all week.
I don't mind it being cool as long as it's not wet and blowing a gale.
Can I get my excuses in early? I have a bit of a sore back, was hurting towards the end of Sundays ride and I have been taking Ibuprofen this week in the hope of it recovering for the ride.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Mar 2011)

I'm as ready as i'm going to be,had a blast on the slicked MTB tonight on top of the commute stuff.If it's cool then it will be fine,wind will not be fun unless it's curry induced !


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Can I get my excuses in early? I have a bit of a sore back, was hurting towards the end of Sundays ride and I have been taking Ibuprofen this week in the hope of it recovering for the ride.


I'll join you in that one! My back is still a bit stiff and sore but it eased up when I went for a 30 minute stroll today so perhaps it is made worse by sitting in front of the PC or TV for so many hours a week.



skudupnorth said:


> I'm as ready as i'm going to be,had a blast on the slicked MTB tonight on top of the commute stuff.If it's cool then it will be fine,wind will not be fun unless it's curry induced !


I'm not sure I fancy the sound of curry-induced wind! Perhaps I'll take advantage of the flatter terrain and get to the front for a change ...


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Mar 2011)

I will stay at the back if it's Mrs Skuds top notch stuff the night before but i have ordered the traditional Indian dish of pasta on Saturday night  so there should be no wind issues !


----------



## Pennine-Paul (25 Mar 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna be tail end charlie cos the Mrs is having a curry night on Sat 

I'm probably getting the train back from Blackpool,still recovering from the

lurgy i picked up last week,if my lungs are back in full working order I might try for the

whole distance,at the moment i sound like an asthmatic donkey


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2011)

The forecast is still okay - 9-10 degrees, sunny, not too windy! It will probably be a bit nippy when we set off though because BST 09:30 will be equivalent to the day before's GMT 08:30.



Pennine-Paul said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be tail end charlie cos the Mrs is having a curry night on Sat


I can see there being about 6 riders at the back, spread out across the road because none of them want to ride behind the other wind-producers!



Pennine-Paul said:


> I'm probably getting the train back from Blackpool,still recovering from the
> 
> lurgy i picked up last week,if my lungs are back in full working order I might try for the
> 
> whole distance,at the moment i sound like an asthmatic donkey


It's nice having the bail-out option, though hopefully none of us will need it.


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2011)

Possibility I might be pulling out of this now, bike is not well, gear changing has been ropey last few weeks so I thought I'd have another go today. Majorly bad idea, I now have no idea what I've done and no tension in the gear cable. 
Can only think I have unlodged the gear shifter end of the cable and can't get at it, tried the 2 localist bike shops which are both too busy to fix it.
Don't really fancy a 100 miler on my heavy hybrid





Will keep trying and ring round a few more later


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (25 Mar 2011)

.
Dave, have you thought of putting a description of the problem in the CC Know How forum?


----------



## tubbycyclist (25 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Possibility I might be pulling out of this now, bike is not well, gear changing has been ropey last few weeks so I thought I'd have another go today. Majorly bad idea, I now have no idea what I've done and no tension in the gear cable.
> Can only think I have unlodged the gear shifter end of the cable and can't get at it, tried the 2 localist bike shops which are both too busy to fix it.
> Don't really fancy a 100 miler on my heavy hybrid
> 
> ...



I am sure it won't be a major piece of work to fix it. I will happily chuck a workstand and some tools in the car to meet 30 minutes earlier if you would like to have a look at it, or failing that I could always bring another road bike with me ;-)

I was counting on you keeping me company at the back so no ducking out now!


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2011)

Tubby- If you are a whizz with an allen key that could be a great idea, I have managed to get the shifter part working again with a lot of luck and little skill, but the indexing is way out now



Also the end of the cable is looking a bit frayed as I took the end cap off to thread the cable through the mech.
What do you think?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Possibility I might be pulling out of this now, bike is not well, gear changing has been ropey last few weeks so I thought I'd have another go today. Majorly bad idea, I now have no idea what I've done and no tension in the gear cable.
> Can only think I have unlodged the gear shifter end of the cable and can't get at it, tried the 2 localist bike shops which are both too busy to fix it.
> Don't really fancy a 100 miler on my heavy hybrid
> 
> ...


You can't give up on this ride - it's _yours_ - it says so below the thread title!

What you need is the CycleChat emergency repair squad!

Give us a bit more information. What type of shifter is it? Are you talking front or rear mech? If you get hold of the inner cable somewhere and pull it, does it come tight? And so on ...

*PS* Ha - you guys are quicker off the mark than me!

If the gear cable is fraying, it might be an idea to buy a new one even if you don't fit it yet. I snapped a fraying gear cable once mid-ride and lost the use of my front derailleur. Carry it as a spare. And don't buy a brake cable by mistake - they are a bigger gauge and won't fit!


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2011)

Colin- it's a Sora shifter and a Tiagra rear mech. The indexing is now out and my cack handed approach to fixing it hasn't worked, it's just tried to throw the chain into the spokes which worries me a bit




It is working in a fashion now at least, just not very well.
When starting from scratch what gear do I put the shifter in and what cog does the chain need to be in? 
I have been using small cog on back and loosening the cable right off, then pulling it tight with a pair of pliers to take up the slack. It then won't change smoothly and seems to jump 2 gears sometimes and none at other times


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2011)

This video might be helpful! 

There are actually loads of them on t'interweb, but that was the first one I tried and the presenter seems to be talking sense.

I should get to work on transplanting bits to my Cannondale. I seem to have mislaid half the cassette!

Good luck. Let us know how you get on and don't let the gremlins defeat you!


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2011)

Cheers Colin, have seen that vid a few times as I have tried to sort it out, got it back to where it was earlier at least, should be rideable now. Probably wants a good looking at/new cables/ etc will attempt that tomorrow if I pluck up the courage  
Hope you find the other half of the cassette, though you shouldn't need those little climbing gears on Sunday 
In fact I could probably pick a gear and leave it myself for the middle of the ride if it starts playing up again.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2011)

Shaun - we agreed on a 09:30 start (British Summer Time folks - remember that!) but you've put 10:00 in the first post. Could you change it to 09:30 please?







Could everybody who is planning on meeting up at Spring Wood confirm below that they will be there in time to set off at 09:30 and that they will remember to put their clocks forward before they go to bed! 

Kevin (tubbycyclist) and I will be setting off from Hebden Bridge at 08:30 BST and will probably get to Spring Wood at about 09:15 BST.

*If you get the start time wrong and forget about the clocks going forward you would get to the start an hour and a half late!*


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2011)

Fixed the start time for you !

PS Potsy - I always start aligning the indexing using a middle sprocket. get the jockey directly under the correct sprocket and adjust from there a little at a time. Make sure you set the limit screws to stop it shifting into the spokes !


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2011)

fossyant said:


> Fixed the start time for you !


Thanks for that! 

We usually do start at 10:00 and Kevin thought we were this time too, but setting off that bit earlier should enable us to get back in daylight without having to rush.


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2011)

fossyant said:


> Fixed the start time for you !
> 
> PS Potsy - I always start aligning the indexing using a middle sprocket. get the jockey directly under the correct sprocket and adjust from there a little at a time. Make sure you set the limit screws to stop it shifting into the spokes !



Cheers old man


----------



## OldnSlow (25 Mar 2011)

Hello All

ColinJ put me down - I'll see you at Spring Wood, It's just round the corner from my house.

Sorry to tell you that I'v had two full days (Thursday & Friday) out in the sunshine - with my shorts on - I know, I know, not a pretty sight.

I'v recced most of this route on both days - I need to get the miles in, I don't want dropping off the back on Sunday.

Col - I'v got an observation.
Very soon after leaving Whalley, you go through Withgill & TL at the x-roads, drop down the hill, cross the river & climb Bailey Bank.
Col, I rode up & down BB 5 or 6 times just to make sure in my own mind I'm not talking rubbish.
All the winter snow has washed the road surface away to leave it really rough - "spoke breaking rough".
Should one of the guys break a spoke so early on in the ride, it will spoil his day & he will think that he maybe holding everyone else up.

You may want to consider a detour around BB.
At the x-roads after Withgill, go straight on (this is my daily ride & I know the road so well), so straight on towards Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, along the straight mile. TL at the next T junc. TR at the next T junc & then almost immediately left up a lane which brings you out onto Rock Brow to rejoin your original route.

Col - you'r the leader - we'll all follow you (that's a worry chaps after cyclocross in Padiham last week)

See you on Sunday

Stay Upright!!!

Gordon


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2011)

Thanks for that information Gordon. I have to confess that my technique on that dip is normally to hit it as fast as I can to let my momentum help me up the other side and it sounds as though I could have ended up in trouble doing that. 

I've had a look at both possibilities on the map and the diversion adds some extra climbing and about 2.5 miles which I'd rather avoid so I think we'll stick to the original route, but - _*I will make a point of reminding everybody to take it easy down that hill*_. (I also think I might carry my spare drive-side rear spokes!)

The cyclo-cross thing on the last ride was quite funny really. You can see from our photos that the Greenway was a really good surface but then it just stopped. Signage for the route was almost non-existent. I don't think you'd discover the Greenway if you weren't already aware of it and looking for it. 

Perhaps I'm just over-cautious, but I wonder what it would be like riding down the Greenway on a summer evening if the local _yoof_ had been hanging around there all day drinking and smoking weed. It was okay on Sunday but it was chilly and damp.


----------



## zacklaws (25 Mar 2011)

Wished to hell I was not working as I would have joined you on this one. But, only 4 days work to do and then off till May, plenty of cycling, fishing and gardening to do.


----------



## moxey (25 Mar 2011)

Unfortunately I've not been able to get the time off work for this. 
Look forward to hearing how you all got on. 
Hopefully I will be able to make the next one.


----------



## Alun (26 Mar 2011)

I'll be there ! 9.30 BST kick off from Spring Wood!
Bailey Bank? don't like the sound of that, thought it was a flat ride 

I have it on good authority that the prom at Blackpool is OK and the diversions are well signposted.

See you tomorrow, hope the weather will be good.


----------



## Alun (26 Mar 2011)

Oh, and don't forget some lights, just in case!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2011)

Alun said:


> I'll be there ! 9.30 BST kick off from Spring Wood!
> Bailey Bank? don't like the sound of that, thought it was a flat ride
> 
> I have it on good authority that the prom at Blackpool is OK and the diversions are well signposted.
> ...


I've been advertising it as "flattish". It's as flat as you are going to get without starting in Blackpool and riding loops around the Fylde district! Over 90 miles are either flat or downhill. The uphill bits are mainly fairly tame. Bailey Bank is one of the steeper bits where the road goes down to a bridge over the Hodder and then climbs back up again.



Alun said:


> Oh, and don't forget some lights, just in case!


Taking emergency lighting is a sensible idea though it shouldn't be needed because we will have 10 hours to sunset after we set off. 

That's why we chose tomorrow plus the 30 minute earlier start for the ride. A 10:00 start last Sunday would have only given us 8 hours 20 minutes to sunset. Obviously a flattish century in 8-and-a-bit hours wouldn't have broken any speed records, but we wouldn't have been able to relax as much at the stops.


So, updating the rider list here ... 

skudupnorth (fixie nut)
ColinJ
potsy
bromptonfb
Ajay (meeting us somewhere along the road below Longridge Fell (north side)
Pennine-Paul (another fixie nut )
Alun
tubbycyclist
OldnSlow
italiafirenze (with us until Scorton)

Sorry for going on about it, but since you chaps haven't all posted that you read what I wrote in a previous post above ... 

The start time is *09:30 BST*!!!


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Mar 2011)

Bringing my bright lights because i have a feeling it's going to be a tad dark when i land home


----------



## Ajay (26 Mar 2011)

Where did spring go?? Cold, grey and blustery over here, I'll have to dig the gloves n overshoes out again!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> Where did spring go?? Cold, grey and blustery over here, I'll have to dig the gloves n overshoes out again!


As forecast! 

The temperatures for the past few days have been typical of late May, but now they are back down where they usually are for late March (unfortunately).

The forecast for tomorrow seems to be for about 7 degrees when we start and maybe 9-10 degrees later on. I'll have my overshoes and arm-warmers on but I'll risk wearing my 3/4 length DHB bibs.

And now I'd better go and do some fettling or I'll be minus a bike!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2011)

Kevin - could you make sure you have the main route and the alternative (no ferry) route programmed into your GPS please? 

My GPS has never let me down, but I'd like a backup just in case because I don't have a hope of remembering all the little twists and turns of this route if something did happen to go wrong with it. Thanks.


----------



## potsy (26 Mar 2011)

Kevin- now that we are all meeting at 9.15 will we still have time to have a look at my bike? 
I shall be getting there for 9am hopefully, gear all packed now, just need to remember to do the clocks 

I'm hoping Spring gear will be enough as I am fed up of wearing winter gear now, going to chance no overshoes and spring gloves I think, and summer tights. No doubt Skud will be in full summer gear  

Whisper it but I have even been contemplating getting some armwarmers  for those in between days.


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (26 Mar 2011)

.
Have a good ride, everybody!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Whisper it but I have even been contemplating getting some armwarmers  for those in between days.


What size are your biceps? (Circumference at largest point.) I have a spare pair which were donated to me by palinurus and they are too tight on me. I reckon they would fit someone with 12.5-13.5" biceps.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Mar 2011)

really really sorry guys,

i've been up all night with really bad guts ache. i had a tickly cough last night, just before bed time, i took some lemsip night nurse type stuff. i've been in painful discomfort since. i'm gutted but i'm going to have to pull out, i'm tired, dehydrated and i've got diarrhea. i'm pretty p*s*e* off, this'll be the second ride i've missed.

good luck guys and i hope you all stay mechanical problems free.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> really really sorry guys,
> 
> i've been up all night with really bad guts ache. i had a tickly cough last night, just before bed time, i took some lemsip night nurse type stuff. i've been in painful discomfort since. i'm gutted but i'm going to have to pull out, i'm tired, dehydrated and i've got diarrhea. i'm pretty p*s*e* off, this'll be the second ride i've missed.
> 
> good luck guys and i hope you all stay mechanical problems free.


Aaargh - sorry to hear that Shaun - get well soon!


Actually, it's 3 rides - 2 forum rides, and you pulled out of your 200 because of snow.

There will be other rides, but it's a real shame that you are missing this one. I'll see you on another one soon.







I'd better stop messing about on here and force some breakfast down or I won't be ready for Kevin at 08:30!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Mar 2011)

Hope you all get some nice weather, have a good ride.


----------



## potsy (27 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> What size are your biceps? (Circumference at largest point.) I have a spare pair which were donated to me by palinurus and they are too tight on me. I reckon they would fit someone with 12.5-13.5" biceps.



My arms are not very big so they could well fit me, cheers.
Gutted for you Shaun, get well soon pal.

What time is it now? I'm all confused


----------



## Svendo (27 Mar 2011)

Looking out the window as I veg on the sofa eating doughnuts waiting for the Grand Prix repeat, the weather looks lovely, hope you all have a great ride.


----------



## Ajay (27 Mar 2011)

Great ride today boys, thanks Colin for the route and sorting the weather. Good to meet you all, hope you're all back safe.
If any of you ever fancy a ride further north (from Lancaster) give me a shout, I'd be happy to guide!
See you next time.


----------



## italiafirenze (27 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> Great ride today boys, thanks Colin for the route and sorting the weather. Good to meet you all, hope you're all back safe.
> If any of you ever fancy a ride further north (from Lancaster) give me a shout, I'd be happy to guide!
> See you next time.



Glad you got home in one piece, I felt the last fifteen miles or so big time. Got in for just after seven though. And yes, a nice bunch. Big thanks to everyone, ColinJ in particular for the routing and organisation.

See you all at the next one.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Mar 2011)

Got in about 9pm,A.6 was not a problem but Preston was interesting with all the little boys in their chav mobiles racing each other....bless !
As even a great bunch of lads to ride with,some wonderful new sights seen and of course the food stops were just right.
Thanks again Colin for another great route.
Roll on the next one


----------



## potsy (27 Mar 2011)

102 miles, really enjoyed that, pics to follow.
Even had a bit of energy to offer Tubby a race up the final hill from Whalley back to Spring wood, he declined


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> 102 miles, really enjoyed that, pics to follow.
> Even had a bit of energy to offer Tubby a race up the final hill from Whalley back to Spring wood, he declined



Not done my mileage,but it feels a lot ! Cracking day again along with the weather and gang !


----------



## potsy (27 Mar 2011)

Carefully selected pictures from today.
Ice cream stop at Bonds, very nice.



Made it to Blackpool-


Cycling on the prom-


One is old n slow, the other is not quite as old but still slow-


Bikes on the ferry-


Skud leaves the ferry-


Cafe stop was very nice-


Colinj guards his food-


Just how did Tubbycyclist get his username?-


Oh dear, the dreaded flat tyre-


----------



## tubbycyclist (27 Mar 2011)

I enjoyed that too. Great weather and Blackpool was just as I remember! Nice to have some flat miles for a change. ....but it will be Spring into the Dales soon so a short lived change

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammylad (28 Mar 2011)

Fantastic day lads ~ fantastic route Colin. Hopefully see you all soon


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2011)

The weather looked cracking. I can forgive the ice creams and fry ups given those mileages !


----------



## OldnSlow (28 Mar 2011)

Thanks all - brilliant day especially in the sunshine.

Great route Colin - especially the ride home - I'v not been on some of those roads before.

Good pics potsy
Could you send them to my email to add to my collection please?
gordonmorley5@gmail.com

See you all soon


----------



## zacklaws (28 Mar 2011)

Looks like it was a good day out for you all, would have liked to have come on this one, but had a manky day at work instead and even too tired to go riding today. 

But if any of you are doing Spring into the Dales on April 17th, I'll see you there. Providing my knee is Ok, got on my bike on Saturday to ride home and got a severe stabbing pain in it at the front and crawled home unable to use my leg, but it seemed OK riding home from work yesterday. Wondering if its anything to do with loosing a pedal last week and pedalling home one legged last weekend.


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2011)

Zacklaws- There are a few of us interested in doing SITD's as a group, it will be a slow group though, definite leisurely paced 
We'll post a thread nearer the time.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2011)

Another great forum ride!

We were so lucky with the weather - it was a chilly, overcast start at 09:30 but after about 2 hours the sun appeared and we then had fantastic conditions all day.

_Rammylad_ turned up unannounced at Spring Wood. It was nice to meet him again, along with _Alun, tubbycyclist_, _potsy_, _OldnSlow_, _Skudupnorth_ and _Pennin__e-Paul_. 

We met _italiafirenze_ at the start and _Ajay_ as we rode west below the north side of Longridge Fell.

I liked the stop at Bonds of Elswick. The ice cream was very nice and was reasonably priced. Apparently, it gets very busy in the summer, which doesn't surprise me. The sunshine had brought out quite a few people yesterday, including other cyclists. 

Even though I had plotted the route, I found my sense of direction being challenged by the numerous twists and turns that we made. I don't think I'd have enjoyed the route half as much if I didn't have a GPS to help me navigate. In that respect I had able backup from _tubbycyclist_ which helped when I was at the rear of the group as we approached a junction.

As you can see from _potsy_'s photos, we did ride some of the way on the new promenade. It should be really nice when it is finished, apart from the piles of dog crap lying around - thanks a lot those selfish, stupid dog owners in Blackpool! A nice place for families to walk about but some of you still let your dogs leave steaming piles for kids to run through - fantastic! Not great for cyclists either ... 

We saw that we were tight for time. We had been riding slowly so far but we were keen to catch the 15:00 ferry at Fleetwood so we skipped the promenade north of Blackpool and rode as quickly as we could to get there in time. We had a fairly strong sea-breeze to contend with all the way to Fleetwood but made it with 5 minutes to spare!

Getting onto the ferry proved a slightly dodgy experience! They kindly shifted the ferry and put a ramp up to us but I reckon that carrying bikes down concrete steps would actually be safer than trying to walk down a 45 degree metal ramp when wearing cycling shoes. Several of us nearly came a cropper slithering down that ...

The cafe at Knott End was really good. We sat in the sunshine at some tables in the garden at the rear of the building where we could catch some rays and keep an eye on our bikes. The food was nice. As you can see from _potsy_'s photo, I was fiercely protective of mine. A bad habit picked up in those years 'inside' - sorry folks! 

Eventually, it was time to set off again. We still had that lovely sunshine. What became increasingly obvious was the difference in speed between the faster riders and the slower ones, and also that we weren't going to get back in daylight. _OldnSlow_ didn't have lights. It made sense for him to go on, and _Rammylad_ knew the way. _Ajay_ needed to get back to Lancaster and _italiafirenze_ was heading back towards Blackpool. They decided to say their goodbyes and be on their way, while the remaining 6 of us settled in to a speed that we could cope with.

I paid the price for not changing my rear tyre on Saturday evening. I'd pinched the wheels off my Basso and changed the cassette over so I could ride my Cannondale. I'm not fit enough to ride it on the big hills, but it was ideally suited today's 'flattish' ride. When I'd been working on the wheel, I noticed that the rear tyre had a big flat worn on it. It was obvious that most of the rubber was gone where it contacts the road. I tried to get another few rides out of it, but a sharp object managed to penetrate the tyre. Serves me right. I'll bin the tyre now.

The repair job taught me another lesson - I'm now too long-sighted to work close-up without glasses! I couldn't focus on the hole in my tyre to see if anything was still in there and had to borrow _Alun_'s specs for the job. I must add a cheap pair from the local market to my tool kit!

_Skudupnorth _was riding his Boardman fixed and had already done an extra 33 miles to get to the start so he made the wise decision to leave us after Scorton and head home on the A6.

The sun was getting low in the sky as we hit the hills again on the run back to Whalley. We were getting tired and were counting down the miles, or kms in my case. A sign saying 'Whalley 3 miles' was a welcome sight. What wasn't quite so welcome was another sign a mile or so down the road _also_ saying 'Whalley 3 miles'! 

We made it back about 30 minutes after dark. I clocked it at 163 km, or 101.5 miles.

You know what - I'm not sure I can cope with _potsy_ beating me up all the hills and seeming fresh as a daisy afterwards! 

A special thanks to _tubbycyclist_ for the lift. I couldn't have coped with riding an extra 43 miles yesterday to and from Spring Wood.

Special congratulations to _Pennine-Paul_ who not only did by far his longest ride ever, he did it fixed-wheel, and coughing and spluttering all the way after a week with a bad chest infection. Great effort! *PS* And to _Skud _whose 148 miles was a massive PB in distance, was also on fixed, and beats my PB by 6 or 7 miles.

And finally ... The answer: 1! (The question: How many beers would I have the energy to drink last night?) 

If we don't do another forum ride before then, see some of you chaps on _Spring Into The Dales._


----------



## Pennine-Paul (28 Mar 2011)

Had a brilliant time yesterday,Never having ridden over 60 miles before

a jump to 100 was a challenge to say the least,the last twenty miles

were tough with my duff arm going numb and then on the long downhill

into Longridge my legs just went to jelly,had to unclip and freewheel down

a quick refuel with a cough sweet and the last of my drink seemed to sort

that problem out,managed to potter along for the last few miles but that 

last hill out of Whalley had me beaten, my heart lifted when I saw that traffic

lights in 125 m sign at the top of the hill,An end to the Pain was in sight 


Managed 1 glass of red wine before retiring to bed

Heres to the next one


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Mar 2011)

Fantastic write up Colin,i have already said it but this ride was well and truly looked forward too and it lived up to all expectations.If i had more time i would liked to have rode to the finnish but it was a wise move to cut off where i did.
Some nice new sights seen and of course new friends to add to the list along with the ones i have already met on this brilliant site.
Roll on the next one


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2011)

jealous i couldn't come along. i'm still vomiting but not as much. as soon as i'm better i'll be doing the route, maybe this weekend. how far did you do in the end skud?


----------



## Alun (28 Mar 2011)

Good ride, thanks lads! My back has been aching a bit today, but it's easing off now. Hope to see you on the SITD.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> jealous i couldn't come along. i'm still vomiting but not as much. as soon as i'm better i'll be doing the route, maybe this weekend. how far did you do in the end skud?



Sorry you did'nt make Shaun,it was a good one.Including missing out the last bit back to Whalley i worked out i had done 148 miles which is my all time best,it would have been stupid to push anymore to the finnish because i was beat my the time i got home.
Get well soon buddy


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Sorry you did'nt make Shaun,it was a good one.Including missing out the last bit back to Whalley i worked out i had done 148 miles which is my all time best,it would have been stupid to push anymore to the finnish because i was beat my the time i got home.
> Get well soon buddy





very impressive! on fixed as well.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Mar 2011)

Here's a few snaps i took from Sunday,not as many as Potsy i'm afraid !


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2011)

Yes, get well soon Shaun! I thought about you a couple of times on the ride and how much you would have enjoyed the ride. It's a real shame that you couldn't make it. 

With the great turnout, the great weather and some nice flat roads, it certainly ranks as one of my favourite forum rides of the last 3 years and there have been some very good ones so that is saying a lot. It wouldn't have been quite the same if there had been a howling wind and freezing rain though!

For anybody who fancies using that ferry, here are a few points to bear in mind ...

The ferry is currently still on the winter service. It runs from Fleetwood on the hour and presumably does the return trip on the half-hour. If you miss it at this time of year, you'll have a long wait. 

The summer service runs from Fleetwood on the hour and half hour. 

The ferry wouldn't run in stormy conditions, and it is likely that it couldn't operate when there is a very low tide either.

*Be *very* cautious getting on to the ferry at Fleetwood! You will either be boarding down some concrete steps, or down a steep metal ramp!*

The cost is £1.50 per person plus 50p per bike. I'm not sure if they would let you take a tandem or a recumbent trike on board.*
*
There is a limit of 35 passengers per trip. There were 10 of us and about 15 or so other passengers. I would guess that the ferry is used extensively in the summer so you might have to queue for several trips before you could get on it.

Sometimes a bus replacement service is run instead of the ferry and I doubt it would take bikes.

I suggest that you contact the ferry company to check that the ferry is running when you want to use it. Perhaps it is possible to book a place? I don't know. Details on the Ferry page on the Wyre Marine website.


----------



## Ajay (28 Mar 2011)

So the prizes go to the 2 fixies, congrats to skud and p-Paul for posting your longest ever rides!!
My route worked out to perfection, clocking 101miles, happy days!


----------



## italiafirenze (28 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> *Be *very* cautious getting on to the ferry at Fleetwood! You will either be boarding down some concrete steps, or down a steep metal ramp!*



I possibly might have used that advice before getting on. There is a very burly sailor type willing to catch all those who choose to take the emergency slide method of entering the ferry though.

I would highly recommend the cafe on the Knott End side too, first time I'd been there but will definitely visit again.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> I possibly might have used that advice before getting on. There is a very burly sailor type willing to catch all those who choose to take the emergency slide method of entering the ferry though.


I thought you two hit it off straight away. You'd only just been introduced and seconds later you fell into his manly arms - _"Well, hello sailor!" _


----------



## Ajay (28 Mar 2011)

I assumed you'd met before, he did hold you for a few seconds longer than was necessary!!


----------



## italiafirenze (28 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> I assumed you'd met before, he did hold you for a few seconds longer than was necessary!!



It was like a scene from an officer and a gentleman. Glad to have provided a little comic relief to the day though.


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Another great forum ride!
> You know what - I'm not sure I can cope with _potsy_ beating me up all the hills and seeming fresh as a daisy afterwards!






italiafirenze said:


> I possibly might have used that advice before getting on. There is a very burly sailor type willing to catch all those who choose to take the emergency slide method of entering the ferry though.



Oh that was just what I needed seeing you slide down there knowing I had to get down there too  

Cracking write up of the day Colin, looks like I've become the official photographer now 
The bit of weight loss and plenty of commuting miles has definitely made a difference to my fitness, think I'll be taking Shaun on next ride  
I think that was my favourite ride yet, the weather, the route, the food, and not least the company made it a very enjoyable day, only downside was the awful mess my gears were in, have since put a new cable on which has helped slightly, needs more investigation tomorrow as it's still not right though.

Oh and thanks to Colin for the armwarmers they fit perfectly, wore them coming home tonight at 10pm


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Oh and thanks to Colin for the armwarmers they fit perfectly, wore them coming home tonight at 10pm


That's good. I think armwarmers are a great invention, as are legwarmers. They are effective and you can take 'em off mid-ride when you warm up.

The credit should go to palinurus (I think, but I have a dodgy memory! ) who donated them to me in the first place. 

They were a tad too small for me (as in all blood flow in my arms ceased and my fingers started to tingle within 30 seconds! ).


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2011)

I must have very puny arms for a 14+st bloke then  better get on the rowing machine.
If they were originally Palinrus's then they become the 2nd thing of his I am now using, the seatpost rack I use for commuting was also donated by him, wonder what else he's getting rid of? 

They go well with my blue cycling gear too


----------



## Rammylad (29 Mar 2011)

Just for the record lads my Garmin clocked 103.4 miles with 1200 metres of climbing. Oldnslow and myself may not have followed the exact intended route between Scorton and Whalley but the distance appears to be similar to the rest of the group. But 1200 metres of climbing ain't too bad for a flat ride. Looking forward to a re-run on a nice warm day.


----------



## italiafirenze (29 Mar 2011)

I've added a link to my route in case anyone is interested how I managed to get to 101.98 miles.



MapMyRide gives it 2 rated Category 5 climbs, though both were very early on. But also presumably very late on for the rest of you, depending on route.

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/41021856/

http://app.strava.com/rides/369512


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2011)

I was quite pleased with how my leg muscles coped with the ride given that I had only ridden 285 miles since October and had a complete break for 10 weeks of that time.

What I wasn't pleased with were the numerous aches and pains elsewhere. 

From Knott End onwards my back was packing up which was unfortunate because my bum was too! I'd get out of the saddle about an inch to ease the discomfort and then have to sit down again because my back couldn't take it! I struggled to pick my 18 pound bike up to put it in tubby's car-van at Spring Wood.

At least my usually troublesome left foot wasn't too bad this time. It went slightly numb, but it didn't develop the painful cramps that normally follow.

My wrists and hands were getting sore and my damaged right shoulder was aching.

The worst thing is the top of my right leg. I damaged it on the Kirklees Sportive about 4 years ago when I did the whole ride with over-tight legwarmers on. I think it is a circulation problem. The leg starts to go numb at the top and feels hot. When I got home I could have stuck pins in my upper leg or hip area and I wouldn't have felt anything. I've only got 50% sensation back now.

Let's face it - I'm getting old and decrepit! Still, if I keep doing these rides at least I'll end up slim, fit, old and decrepit!


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> very impressive! on fixed as well.



Cheers,really pleased with myself and ready for the next challenge.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> So the prizes go to the 2 fixies, congrats to skud and p-Paul for posting your longest ever rides!!
> My route worked out to perfection, clocking 101miles, happy days!



Thanks buddy,great ride from all of us,back on the fixed today for work.Paul did really well considering he was suffering,glad we did it and will look forward to the next ride.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (29 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Thanks buddy,great ride from all of us,back on the fixed today for work.Paul did really well considering he was suffering,glad we did it and will look forward to the next ride.



I'm still suffering only it's my legs now 

Are we going to have to enter officially beforehand on the sitd site???

or can we just turn up on the day??


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Mar 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> I'm still suffering only it's my legs now
> 
> Are we going to have to enter officially beforehand on the sitd site???
> 
> or can we just turn up on the day??



Get well soon,it was a good ride still.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Are we going to have to enter officially beforehand on the sitd site???
> or can we just turn up on the day??


You can often enter on the day but audax organisers prefer you to enter in advance so they can work out how many brevet cards to supply and how much food and drink will be needed. SITD and its sister event in October, Season of Mists, are renowned for the efforts of the catering team.

I must get my entry in soon. I'll start a thread about it if nobody has beaten me to it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Mar 2011)

What is the Hillyness rating of the SITD course ?


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What is the Hillyness rating of the SITD course ?



Bloody hilly by all accounts  but if Colin can do it there's hope for me too 
You thinking about doing it Phil?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Mar 2011)

I was thinking about it but I cant download the course from the website for some reason. I want to see just how hilly it really is.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What is the Hillyness rating of the SITD course ?





potsy said:


> Bloody hilly by all accounts  but if Colin can do it there's hope for me too


No, _SITD_ is _Very Hilly_ - 2,250-odd metres in 110 km.

The sister event, _Season of Mists_ is _Bloody Hilly_ - 2,500-odd metres in 100 km. About 10% more hills in about 10% less distance. 

Is that _really_ hilly you ask? Well put it this way - if half of the route was uphill and half was downhill then you'd have 50 kms at an average 5% gradient - that's a lot of climbing!


----------



## italiafirenze (29 Mar 2011)

Since meeting "the group" I'd be quite interested in doing Spring Into The Dales. I'd need to ask one of the kind folk residing at Hebden Bridge if I could park my car round at their gaff though.

I copied the map from Bikely to MapMyRide to get a bit more of a detailed view of the climbs. It's here for those who might like to see;

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/30580606

I'm a bit lost as to when it is though? As long as it's a sunday I should be all good.


----------



## zacklaws (29 Mar 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I was thinking about it but I cant download the course from the website for some reason. I want to see just how hilly it really is.



If you cannot get it, I'll download you it from last year what we rode, if you study it carefully, you might spot where we was going up a 20%er and my chain locked up and I started to roll down the hill backwards, and as I have no circus trick cyclist blood in me, I fell off. In fact I always seem to fall off on Colin's ride or I get very wet.


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> I'm a bit lost as to when it is though? As long as it's a sunday I should be all good.



Sunday the 17th April. The more I read about it the less I fancy doing it  it's like doing the Trawden route twice


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> Since meeting "the group" I'd be quite interested in doing Spring Into The Dales. I'd need to ask one of the kind folk residing at Hebden Bridge if I could park my car round at their gaff though.


Just drive straight through Hebden Bridge towards Halifax on the A646. You go up a little rise as you are leaving the town and shortly after that there is a long stretch of road with no yellow lines on the left hand side. Later in the day, all those spots will be taken but if you get there at about 08:20 on the Sunday morning you should easily find a space.



italiafirenze said:


> I copied the map from Bikely to MapMyRide to get a bit more of a detailed view of the climbs. It's here for those who might like to see;
> 
> http://www.mapmyride...s/view/30580606


I checked to see if that is the current route - it is. It changed in 2009. It's interesting to note how that software only makes it 1,399 m of climbing. The official figure comes from 'contour counting' which takes into account all the little lumps in the road which aren't 'proper' climbs but still accumulate fatigue in your legs.



italiafirenze said:


> I'm a bit lost as to when it is though? As long as it's a sunday I should be all good.


It is 2 weeks on Sunday - April 17th - audax UK page.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Mar 2011)

Just found this in the description on the CTC website:

Suitability - Suitable for strong cyclists	
Hilliness - Mountainous


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Sunday the 17th April. The more I read about it the less I fancy doing it  it's like doing the Trawden route twice


Yes, in terms of difficulty, that's about it - it is like doing the Trawden loop twice! even though I enjoyed riding my Cannondale on Sunday, I'm going to have to revert to the Basso for its grovelling gears!

The SITD route goes out to Laneshaw Bridge the way we did, except that it goes over the western side of Penistone Hill rather than the eastern side where you got your puncture.














But there again ...













*Okay chaps shall we now adjourn to the SITD 2011 thread?*


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2011)

When we did the Trawden ride on the 6th of Feb I was exactly 14lbs (1 stone) heavier than I am now, no wonder I found it so tough. Nearly 3 more weeks to get even fitter then


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> When we did the Trawden ride on the 6th of Feb I was exactly 14lbs (1 stone) heavier than I am now, no wonder I found it so tough.


Blimey, that's good going!



potsy said:


> Nearly 3 more weeks to get even fitter then


You're definitely a 'glass is half full person' aren't you! I looked at the date and thought 'Oh no - only 2 weeks left!'


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2011)

Gordon - in case you are still looking, here's a link to the Over The Edge event page. (It's on Sunday 22nd May)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2012)

-------- ADVANCE NOTICE ---------

***** *"Totally Wyred"* - coming to you on Sunday 25th March - write it in those cycling diaries, folks! *****

I have plans for a rerun of last year's popular 100 miler from Whalley, but this time avoiding busy the busy towns of Lytham, Blackpool, Cleveleys & Fleetwood and spending those miles on the quiet lanes of the Fylde and Wyre districts instead. We'll still call in at Bonds of Elswick for ices, and the cafe at Knott End for all-day veggie breakfasts or humungous portions of fish and chips, but we'll use a toll bridge this time rather than a toll ferry!

I'll start a new thread at the beginning of March, but I wanted to make sure that you don't miss this ride. 

NB Apart from a few lumps around Longridge Fell, this is very fixed-friendly. The high point is at the 12 mile point after which there is about 8 miles gently downhill, followed by an almost flat metric century (62 miles). Even I can cope with this degree of hilliness!


----------



## Edge705 (4 Feb 2012)

happy days Col route please


----------



## Alun (6 Feb 2012)

I'm tempted, that's the day the clocks go on 1 hour, so there will be more daylight. I liked the ferry though, especially when Rapha Condor slid down the ramp on his cleats.


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2012)

Come on al, you know it makes sense.
Quite disappointed not to be doing the ferry again too, but won't miss that windy drag from blackpool.


----------



## Ajay (6 Feb 2012)

Windy Drag from Blackpool - you been to Funny Girls again?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2012)

Alun said:


> I'm tempted, that's the day the clocks go on 1 hour, so there will be more daylight. I liked the ferry though, especially when Rapha Condor slid down the ramp on his cleats.





potsy said:


> Come on al, you know it makes sense.
> Quite disappointed not to be doing the ferry again too, but won't miss that windy drag from blackpool.


Yeah - go for it Alun. It is still 7 weeks away so you have plenty of time to get your legs working again!

I quite liked the ferry too, but I didn't really like some of the busier parts of the coastal ride. I suppose it would have been better if they hadn't been digging up half of Blackpool at the time ...

I think we were quite lucky to all get on the ferry - I didn't realise how small it was when planning the original ride. I could see a good CycleChat turnout (plus a few extra tourists and locals) exceeding the capacity of the ferry, which would be a major headache. Or, if bad weather caused the ferry to be cancelled, we could end up having to ride miles down the side of the Wyre to get to the first bridge. 

I think the new route will be much nicer to ride. I'll put up a map later.


----------



## italiafirenze (6 Feb 2012)

Alun said:


> I'm tempted, that's the day the clocks go on 1 hour, so there will be more daylight. I liked the ferry though, especially when Rapha Condor slid down the ramp on his cleats.


 
I'm more than happy to fall over at given intervals for the entertainment of the bunch, but without a burly seaman to catch me I might do myself a serious injury.

You can certainly count me in barring anything completely unforseen.

And for the record I do wear Rapha but don't ride a condor.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2012)

Okay, people - I am thinking of putting the 2012 century ride back a week because it clashes with the Cheshire Cat. If I did change the date, would April 1st be a problem for any of you who would have been okay on the 25th? It's tricky trying to plan these things to suit the maximum number of people. Currently, the 25th is also looking iffy for me because I don't have a lift and don't fancy riding over 140 miles on the day!

In the mean time, to whet your appetites - here is my --> proposed route <-- on Bikely. If you can see any problems with it, speak up! (It is a fairly long way to the first stop, but it should be a pretty quick run out once we get the lumpy bit by Longridge Fell behind us.)


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2012)

Was this March's 'century' ride though?
There will have to be another in that case.

I can do either week


----------



## oldfatfool (6 Feb 2012)

Can't do saturdays


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2012)

Ah - I'd forgotten that - yes, it was going to be my March 100+ km ride!

Maybe we could do another 100 km ride in mid-March - the 17th?  (A Saturday because I said I'd try and alternate Sat/Sun this year) 

Anyway - I've been a bit silly, starting to discuss the new century ride here and in the last forum ride thread so I have now started -> this new thread <- for any further discussions about the new century ride.

See you over there!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Can't do saturdays


Trouble is - there are some people who struggle to make the Sunday rides so that is why I'm alternating them now. I'd prefer the century ride to be a Sunday though, so if possible, it will be!

PS April 1st _is_ a Sunday - 2012 is a leap year so we have an extra day before then!


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - I'd forgotten that - yes, it was going to be my March 100+ km ride!
> 
> Maybe we could do another 100 km ride in mid-March - the 17th?  (A Saturday because I said I'd try and alternate Sat/Sun this year)


 
Mmm, I did have another ride semi pencilled in that day, a charity ride to Southport,
But you get 'free' entry in to watch a football match and then a coach ride home.

Would probably rather do a forum ride though, then I will only be disappointed by my performance and not that of Stockport County


----------



## Edge705 (6 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Okay, people - I am thinking of putting the 2012 century ride back a week because it clashes with the Cheshire Cat. If I did change the date, would April 1st be a problem for any of you who would have been okay on the 25th?


 
spose Ive no excuse for doing the cheshire cat now


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2012)

Edge705 said:


> spose Ive no excuse for doing the cheshire cat now


I'm still trying to finalise the date of the forum ride, but the following weekend is looking more likely now.


----------



## Alun (7 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> And for the record I do wear Rapha but don't ride a condor.


Apologies Italiafirenze, I had forgotten your name but obviously not your style. See you on the Fylde.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2012)

Okay, Steve H has kindly offered me a lift on Sunday, April 1st so that's the date for the ride but ...

... could we now continue any further discussions in the official ride thread - _cheers_!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2017)

I was just looking back at this thread and noticed that the ferry company have moved their website. Details of the Fleetwood-Knott End ferry can now be found HERE.


----------

